# Thanks Kent



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*also thanks to kent*

I had a great time. I was pleased to see the bhfs shooters do so well. I want to thank vance for the fellowship.I want to thank everyone for entertaining my dad,he had a great time also.:smile: how about darrin and hunter davis' shooting!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

My pleasure Vance......... good shooting. I'm sure I'll see you at the LAS Classic. Good Luck!

I think it went well. I have one MAJOR thing that I'd change though!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

frank_jones said:


> I had a great time. I was pleased to see the bhfs shooters do so well. I want to thank vance for the fellowship.I want to thank everyone for entertaining my dad,he had a great time also.:smile: how about darrin and hunter davis' shooting!


 The BHFS shooters did well. (except for the 2 arrows I shot into the 8 ring)ukey: 
Kent was running around like PacMan looking for dots to eat, and he ate up the Dots in his flight. Congrats to Kent on his win.
Brad coming in 2nd was something I didn't expect. I think that 2 hour sit down waiting for the final was tough on some of the top seeds. (except Kent) 
It was good to meet you Frank. Remember, the future is as bright as we allow it to be. Clay in the potters hands can become priceless vessels. 
I enjoyed talking with your Dad about the "Old days" shooting back in Woodbridge VA in the early 80's. Makes me appreciate where the sport has come. One thing hasn't changed. You must make the shot!

Oh yes, the Guy in Madison that has the meat processing shop is Joe Johnson.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> My pleasure Vance......... good shooting. I'm sure I'll see you at the LAS Classic. Good Luck!
> 
> I think it went well. I have one MAJOR thing that I'd change though!


 It wouldn't have something to do with the # of shoot-down participants would it?
I think a lot of Novice shooters don't realize they are, until they shoot with competition grade archers. But I'm sure they learned a great deal. I know I did.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> It wouldn't have something to do with the # of shoot-down participants would it?


It wasn't the number of shooters so much as the procedure. With a little tweak everyone could have still shot and we would have been done much earlier. Live and learn............


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> It wasn't the number of shooters so much as the procedure. With a little tweak everyone could have still shot and we would have been done much earlier. Live and learn............


 Gotcha.
More work putting one of those together than some might realize.:thumbs_up


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Good job on the shoot Kent I think it went pretty well and we had alot of fun. Maybe now I can get back to shootin like I should and get my scores back up where they should be...but I have been a little preoccupied if you know what I mean.

Thanks again for a great shoot.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Hey Kent, can you post some scores?


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Never mind I see them in the other thread.


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

i had a great time! thanks for putting that shoot together.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> The BHFS shooters did well. (except for the 2 arrows I shot into the 8 ring)ukey:
> Kent was running around like PacMan looking for dots to eat, and he ate up the Dots in his flight. Congrats to Kent on his win.
> Brad coming in 2nd was something I didn't expect. I think that 2 hour sit down waiting for the final was tough on some of the top seeds. (except Kent)
> It was good to meet you Frank. Remember, the future is as bright as we allow it to be. Clay in the potters hands can become priceless vessels.
> ...


I shot the 11:00am line we finished around 1 and my shootup match want until about 7:45pm if my math is right thats about 6hrs 45min wait... Needless to say I had gotten stiff


But the shoot was fun...... And a big thanks to Kent for putting me up for the weekend. Can't wait till the next one!!


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks again Kent for putting this thing together. I had a great time and havent laughed that hard in a while!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> I shot the 11:00am line we finished around 1 and my shootup match want until about 7:45pm if my math is right thats about 6hrs 45min wait... Needless to say I had gotten stiff
> 
> 
> But the shoot was fun...... And a big thanks to Kent for putting me up for the weekend. Can't wait till the next one!!


Definitely should have done the shoot off differently. But once we started it was too late to change! It was a lack of experience on my part....... :wink: which is where you experienced tournament archers are supposed to smack me up side the head. I think I have some good ideas for next time. One of which is to make sure EVERYONE has enough arrows for the shoot off.

We'll do it right next time. But it's hard to really format things if people don't want to commit to participating until the last minute. A one day "tournament" with a decent number of archers is going to be a long day no matter how you do it.....


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

But Kent I think you did well as a retriever Do you duck hunt as well?


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Thnx. kent.*

It was cool to meet you, and your Dad! We had alot of fun, can't wait til next year! Even though I sucked in the sit down round! I aint shot a 28 all year! Vince just pressured me to much! LOL! Hell he couldn't miss an 11, til it was to late! The way I recall it though, Brad was the retriever? Blondie should have had more arrows! The Ashland Gander Mountain, also did a great job! that was cool of them to give the $10.00 off cards! That was a great promotion of the sport, and their store! Looking foreward to seeing you all at the Classic! Thnx. Jay.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

pennysdad said:


> It was cool to meet you, and your Dad! We had alot of fun, can't wait til next year! Even though I sucked in the sit down round! I aint shot a 28 all year! Vince just pressured me to much! LOL! Hell he couldn't miss an 11, til it was to late! The way I recall it though, Brad was the retriever? Blondie should have had more arrows! The Ashland Gander Mountain, also did a great job! that was cool of them to give the $10.00 off cards! That was a great promotion of the sport, and their store! Looking foreward to seeing you all at the Classic! Thnx. Jay.


I enjoyed shooting with you and Lisa. As you probably noticed I don't like to be too serious when I'm shooting or I'll burn out...... I didn't realize you were "Pennysdad".

Yes the Richmond / Ashland Gander Mtn. folks have been very supportive of archery. Ken Long is the manager and I don't think we could ask for a better guy. Some folks whine and complain about big box stores but Ken has helped us have a good indoor league. Every Sunday he has at least 2 dozen outdoorsmen come through the front door specifically because he supports the indoor league and he's a likable guy. With the league growing I hope the store is able to keep the archery lanes. I heard recently a Gander Mtn. in North Carolina did away with their 20 yard indoor range!


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks the shoot was a lot of fun and saw a few people havent seen in a while , your dad. had some good fellowship and see you all at LAS.


----------

